# Schwinn B6 Tank Gaposis



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 3, 2017)

Anybody ever seen a tank fit so poorly? My bike didn't come with a tank originally, but that shouldn't matter... should it? This matching paint original tank has a massive gap under. Tank brackets aren't bent either, it fits normally on a different post-war cantilever frame.  Schwinn quality was off that day?


----------



## deepsouth (Jul 3, 2017)

As the preacher would say, " It's a mystery".


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 3, 2017)

Same year?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 3, 2017)

I test fitted this tank to another 46-47 frame, and it fit well.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 3, 2017)

I know from experience that there was a cantilever frame change starting for the 1959 model year but that shouldn't be your issue unless the tank is 59 or newer.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 3, 2017)

bent frame


----------



## spoker (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Stromberger said:


> I test fitted this tank to another 46-47 frame, and it fit well.



that answers your ?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 3, 2017)

spoker said:


> that answers your ?




No, I'm curious if anyone has seen this issue before.  The tank is fine. It fits other frames like it should.  This frame is somehow different or made out of spec.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 4, 2017)

My unequipped 41 DX won't fit a tank.

http://thecabe.com/forum/index.php?threads/91830/


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jul 7, 2017)

Maybe the Jig was off that day?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 7, 2017)

when a bike tells you it doesn't need a tank, listen


----------



## robert bell (Jul 7, 2017)

is it a tall 20" frame?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 7, 2017)

Not a tall frame... Must be a Friday afternoon bike?  Oh well, "it's just a Schwinn"


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 7, 2017)

it's been my experience all Shwinns lack build quality. 
sell it and buy a Huffy!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 7, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> it's been my experience all Shwinns lack build quality.
> sell it and buy a Huffy!




Sell 'em both and buy Nikon!


----------

